# Межпозвоночная грыжа: один укол вместо операции



## Andrey108 (5 Янв 2013)

вот нашел статью о лечении грыж позвоночных, вопрос врачам, кто знаком с данной методикой, применяется ли она уже у нас ?
*Межпозвоночная грыжа: один укол вместо операции.*​
Межпозвоночная грыжа или, как привыкли говорить в быту, «выпадение диска» — достаточно серьезное заболевание, при котором в 10% случаев требуется оперативное вмешательство. Японские ученые из фармацевтической компании Seikagaku создали препарат, одна инъекция которого избавляет от грыжи межпозвоночного диска.

«The Daily Mail»сообщает, что препарат получен из бактерий, способных поглотить и переварить ткань, образующую межпозвоночную грыжу. Грыжа перестает выпирать и давить на нервные окончания, то есть достигается тот же эффект, что и при операции.
Межпозвоночные диски — фиброзно-хрящевые образования, состоящие из кольцевидных пластин со студенистым ядром. Располагаясь между жесткими позвонками, они придают позвоночнику гибкость и подвижность, выполняя роль амортизатора. Под влиянием разных причин, в том числе больших нагрузок, фиброзное кольцо деформируется и начинает выпирать, образуя грыжу и передавливая нервные окончания спинного мозга. В результате этого возникают сильные болевые ощущения в спине или ногах, чаще от них страдают мужчины в возрасте от 30 до 50 лет.
Основной компонент препарата, созданного японскими учеными, хондроитиназа ABC – один из энзимов, вырабатываемых бактериями. При впрыскивании его в центр межпозвоночного диска, он растворяет основные соединения, из которых состоит грыжа.
Испытания, проведенные с участием 195 пациентов, показали эффективность нового препарата. Лекарство растворяло выпирающую грыжу, не затрагивая сам межпозвоночный диск и окружающие ткани.


----------



## Ольга . (5 Янв 2013)

На форуме есть тема "Бактерии против грыжи"

(Не забывайте, пожалуйста, пользоваться  функцией "поиск" )


----------



## Andrey108 (5 Янв 2013)

да я то искал, но там она по другому называлась)  если хотите можете удалить


----------

